# Mystery "military" Watch



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

One of the lads at work knows about my watch 'hobby' and challenged my to identify his "military" watch yesterday.

He turned up with an unusual looking sterile watch ...... the numbering looked like a modern effort to replicate old radium ... but the rest of the face markings (and the dial & hands) looked pristine, although a little cheap. I suspected a re-painted dial from India .. but the case looked in vey good nick too, and, as he wouldn't let me see the back of the watch or the crown, I was completely stumped.

So after a few hours of leaving me confused .. he sent me link .... the swine.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A generic Asian trying it's best to look like a Seiko.

Later,

William


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

no surprise he didn't want to show you the caseback. St Michael branding would've been a bit of a giveaway (or Autograph or whatever they changed to when they ditched St Michael.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's not any worse than a lot of mil--ish watches, looks quite the part, take it it's a Quartz of some kind.

:weed:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> That's not any worse than a lot of mil--ish watches, looks quite the part, take it it's a Quartz of some kind.
> 
> :weed:


It's not all that different from the recent Timex "Military" model.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > That's not any worse than a lot of mil--ish watches, looks quite the part, take it it's a Quartz of some kind.
> ...


Your quite Right William, it does indeed - a re-issue sort of model of the "Camper", not an exact homage/replica, but more of a "nod in the direction of" if you know what I mean. I think the latest ones have Indiglo which would really be a complete







if it was for a real Mil issue piece - - I mean,

"What time is it, Damn, it's dark, I'll just press the button and see"

and 47 snipers immediately open fire 6 inches to the left and a couple of inches higher than the nice bright glow







:gunsmilie:


----------

